# Milking Machines



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I thought I was content with the bit of milk I recieved after a painstaking amount of labor. Until I went online and watch videos of people using "Fruit Jar Milker" or a "Henry Milker". I was aghast at the clean nature of the milking and THE SPEED!
The only reason I can think of of not everyone using these heaven-sent contraptions are two things:

They are a pain the clean and/or

They hurt or disfigure the udder.

I want to show my dairy ladies, so I don't want their udders to be poorly upheld, or have unseemingly large teats. So, what are the cons to these machines? Are they expensive? Do they hurt the does? Only last for a milking season? I have about 5 does I plan on milking next year if that helps.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If you do a milking machine or milker search, you will find lots of good opinions and advice on here. I have an improved Dansha Farms Battery Operated milker for sale, if you are interested


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would want a pulsating milking machine if you want to keep udder and teats looking good for showing.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Simple PULSE has a nice little portable milking machine that is very reasonably priced. I have one and I love it, clean up is simple and fast which I need as I milk in the morning at 5 am, then clean up and get ready for work, commute an hour each way and spend 9 hours there, then home to do it all again, so fast and easy is important for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

Simple Pulse is the one I'm saving up for. I've researched a lot and it seems like the best fit for me.... Just thought I'd throw my two cents in


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

So if you make a milking machine, it is not going to pulse? Like one on here: 



Sorry if this is a stupid question I just want to get all of my bases covered.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

So, if I make a DIY milk machine, it is not going to pulse? I am thinking about one like this: 



I know this is probably a stupid question, I just want all of my bases covered.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Those do not pulse. Constant suction.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The constant suction are ok for emergency use- of if you can't milk and have a fill in do it. But, I have first hand experience on the negative aspect of a constant suction machine. 

A few (4) years ago, I leased out 2 does. Unknown to me, they used a constant suction contraption, both does had blown teats and never recovered. I would not recommend a constant suction for all the time use, it can destroy teat tissue.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

The constant suction is painful and damaging to the goats and it is much slower than hand milking for experienced milkers. The only way it might be faster is if the teats are already blown and practically destroyed.

Hand milking takes me 5 minutes or less per doe, if I got a machine it would have to be a pulsating machine to prevent severe udder damage.


----------

